# Styrofoam landscape build w/pix



## [email protected] (Jan 25, 2007)

Here is my original track (before my rebuild) as built by Doug in Concord, Ca. It is white styro cut, layered, and covered with mesh plaster tape. Painted with latex paint and finished with vinyl backed grass mat. I used the same techniques in my rebuild. I am suprised how easy it was and it looks great. I hope this helps some folks in their projects. mj


----------



## coach61 (Sep 6, 2004)

Wow Looking awesome...I should work on my track...naaaa...I'll just come by your place....lol


Dave


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

Sweeeeeeeet!


----------



## Pete McKay (Dec 20, 2006)

Blocking up is a good idea. I won't have the elevations changes that you do but it will save on foam and I may be able to tie into my side boards and make it stronger.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 25, 2007)

What i found to be really helpful was as i was driving around was to look around and to make mental notes of what real hills and trees and brush did in life. Especially on the highway. Checking out where the grass would and wouldn't grow in relation to rocks and all. A digital camera wuld be really helpful. There are all kinds of landscape it can be helpful to have a model to work from. mj


----------



## noddaz (Aug 6, 1999)

*Nice...*

Good looking track, nice job...
I have a question for you if you don't mind...
Does the foam blocks (under the plaster mesh) deaden the sound of the cars on the track?

Scott


----------



## afxgns (Jul 6, 2006)

Wow,
That looks awsome!
Congrats on the track.

Tim


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 25, 2007)

noddaz said:


> Good looking track, nice job...
> I have a question for you if you don't mind...
> Does the foam blocks (under the plaster mesh) deaden the sound of the cars on the track?
> 
> Scott


I couldn't say really....... probably not....but it couldn't hurt.
Hey guys let me clear something. This is my old track as i bought it last year. It's long gone totally rebuilt and reconformed. I ran into these pix in my hotmail box and figured since folks were talking styro i would post them to help out. A guy named Doug bulit this track and did a great job. I cleared this table down to the flat ply and started over. I will be posting pix of my new track in a week or two. mj


----------

